
Extortion and the World Wide Web: Cloak Threatened with DDoS - jm3
https://blog.getcloak.com/2016/04/20/extortion-and-the-wild-wild-web/
======
nwrk
<!-- Our status website is a static page served via AWS cloudfront; our back-
end systems update it. --> <!-- AKA good luck DDoSing this, suckers. -->

view-source:[https://status.getcloak.com/](https://status.getcloak.com/)

[0] [https://status.getcloak.com/](https://status.getcloak.com/)

